
Ask HN: Anyone using Mastodon on daily basis - bedros
Anyone using Mastodon on daily basis, or maybe weekly (weekends)<p>I&#x27;m planning on moving my family albums and videos to own family mastodon instance
======
dangoljames
yep. I got into it a week or so after ditching FB.

The mastodon.social instance is in ten or twelve different languages, is
noisy, organic, and actually has a pretty good vibe about it.

